# Whisker trimming



## Geniesmom41

I apologize if this has been discussed somewhere else but I searched it and didn't find anything. Do you trim a shepherd's whiskers for the show ring? I have seen people do that in other breeds and I was just wondering.

Shepherds are meant to be a very natural breed with minimal grooming for the show ring, correct?


----------



## krisk

No, in all my 15 + years of showing I have never trimmed my GSD's whiskers.

krisk


----------



## Zeeva

Ok here is my experience.

I once trimmed my cat's whiskers. He was so disoriented and wobbly for the next 3-4 days that I thought I might have to take him to the vet. I know cats and dogs are different but the whiskers helps a cat stay oriented and whatnot. I would imagine dogs feel the same way about their whiskers?

I wouldn't do it. But I am no expert about showing...


----------



## Freestep

There are some dog breeds that have the whiskers routinely clipped off or plucked out--Poodles and Cockers, for example. But I've never known GSDs to need it, and I don't think I've ever seen anyone do it on their show dogs. 

I've never seen a dog act disoriented when its whiskers were cut off, but I personally don't like doing it, so I leave them natural whenever possible.


----------



## wolfy dog

Freestep said:


> There are some dog breeds that have the whiskers routinely clipped off or plucked out--Poodles and Cockers, for example. But I've never known GSDs to need it, and I don't think I've ever seen anyone do it on their show dogs.
> 
> I've never seen a dog act disoriented when its whiskers were cut off, but I personally don't like doing it, so I leave them natural whenever possible.


Agreed same goes for tails, ears, dew claws, vocal cords and in most cases testicles.


----------



## KatsMuse

No, haven't ever done it. Don't know of anyone with a GSD that does.


----------



## Zeeva

Freestep said:


> I've never seen a dog act disoriented when its whiskers were cut off, but I personally don't like doing it, so I leave them natural whenever possible.


Good to know...

I just thought MAYBE....


----------



## carmspack

NO . These are not useless hair , whiskers are vibrassae , an organ sensitive to touch . Same with the little hair above the eyebrow.


----------



## DunRingill

No, NEVER. And I worked for a GSD handler at one time, they NEVER trimmed whiskers. 

Bunny has no front dew claws. Her breeder (NOT Julia/von Sontausen, Bunny was a stud fee puppy) removed them. I didn't even know until I went to clip nails and there was just a bump where the nail should be. Grabbed my cell phone and called Julia and said "They took off her dew claws!" There was several seconds of stunned silence followed by "YOU'RE *BLEEPING* ME!" Neither of us ever THOUGHT that an experienced breeder would remove front dew claws?! Bunny (a red sable) has a dark spot where each dew claw should be, so she was about 11 weeks old before we noticed.


----------



## carmspack

My reaction to the front dew claws would be the same as Julia's -- these are used in grip . Stud dogs hold and position , holding prey , Nature put them there for a reason.


----------



## Zeeva

carmspack said:


> My reaction to the front dew claws would be the same as Julia's -- these are used in grip . Stud dogs hold and position , holding prey , Nature put them there for a reason.


Is removing the front dew claw as bad as declawing a cat?

I didn't know the importance of these nor did I know what they were. Thanks for the information. I googled it a bit more


----------



## Geniesmom41

I agree Zeeva...I knew that the dew claws weren't supposed to be removed but didn't have much insight into why that is. Thanks carmspack for the info!


----------



## Freestep

I once had a GSD whose dewclaws were removed, but it is not common practice. Front dewclaws do have muscular attachment, and may or may not be useful to the dog--I don't think modern dogs really need them. Removing dewclaws doesn't upset me, and it is done automatically for some breeds. Dewclaw removal is usually done at 3-5 days of age, so it is relatively atraumatic. No need for anesthesia, just one quick snip, a little surgical glue, and that's that. Sometimes folks opt to have them removed when the dog is spayed/neutered, but it's much more involved than when they are neonates.

Personally, I like for declaws to be removed on any dog that has heavily coated legs. Cockers, poodles, Old English Sheepdogs, etc. It can be hard to find the dewclaws under all that hair, and owners commonly forget (or never realize) that the nail on the dewclaws must be clipped or they will grow very long, sometimes curving around and back into the pad, which is very painful for the dog and can cause infection and abscess. Furthermore, if the dog has big floppy dewclaws on the hind legs, they can get caught and torn off in heavy brush. This is the reason why many hunting dogs have theirs removed. 

Having said all that, I personally would not remove dewclaws on a GSD. My Akbash Dog had big floppy double dewclaws on his hind legs, which is a hallmark of many LGD breeds, and I never worried about removing them either. I just had to be diligent about keeping the nails trimmed short. If I had a Poodle or Cocker (God forbid), I'd definitely want them removed.


----------



## Xeph

I trim the whiskers under the chin and the ones that comes out of the "moles" in their cheeks. I also tidy up lips, but I don't take off all the whiskers, no.

All of my dogs except Strauss have dew claws. His were removed before I got him


----------



## Liesje

No never have and don't see any reason to. My dogs have UKC championships and have always attained the highest ratings possible for their ages at SV shows and I've never once heard whiskers come up in a critique.

My GSDs have had front dewclaws as does my large mixed breed with long hair/tons of coat. It's never been any issue for any of them. I don't have trouble finding and trimming them and I've never had one get caught and tear.


----------



## wolfy dog

I don't think it is ethical to cut off body part for our convenience. We breed them according a certain standard and when their coats or sizes become a problem cut off tails, dew claws etc.


----------



## Silver Black sable

there is no reason to cut off bears and if you research youll find that declawing is probably better for cats

the simple reason is cats think they are the kings they usually dont care about others im not an expert but that is supposed to be true a dog can be taught not to use his claws on say furniture or people but its harder with cats


----------



## Freestep

Some dogs grow heavy hair on their faces and muzzles: Poodles, Schnauzers, Shih Tzus, many Terriers. If you don't want all that hair around the mouth, you have to trim it, but it's almost impossible in some cases to cut the hair without cutting off the whiskers. With Poodles, for example, the muzzle up the eyes, cheeks, and throat are supposed to be clean-shaven. Try doing that and leaving the whiskers intact!


----------



## Freestep

Silver Black sable said:


> there is no reason to cut off bears and if you research youll find that declawing is probably better for cats


I don't know what you mean by "bears", but Declawing is NOT better for cats. While I don't believe declawing is an evil form of torture, I don't think it's something to be taken lightly. I think of it as a last resort--if the options are a) get the cat declawed or b) get rid of the cat, I'd opt with a. 

I've seen enough declawed cats to know that it doesn't necessarily make them "mean", as some people like to think. But I don't think it's good for them. Basically, it's like removing the tip of your finger at the first joint. 

I think cats get a good stretch and exercise when they "sharpen" their claws on a scratching post (or your furniture), and while they still go through the motions even when declawed, I don't think they get the same physiological benefits when they don't have claws for traction.


----------

